# My Bargello quilt



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the quilt I made in my quilting class:


http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s497/TiaRossi/ImportedPhotos00124-Copy.jpg

This is the strip set before I began cutting.


Here is the finished quilt
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s497/TiaRossi/ImportedPhotos00237.jpg

Hopefully the link will work.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

nope, link didn't work and I'd really like to see it


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

VERY Cool!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tinker - I love it. I would not think the strips are that great UNTIL I see them in the pattern. It's really wonderful.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I thought the same thing. Amazing how it all fits together! Beautiful!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful job!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dang!! That's too pretty! Great job!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow!
Very nice. I really like the colors.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

WOW!
Heidi


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. When I signed up for the class, and saw the pattern, I almost withdrew----I was suppose to be a beginner class. Well, It took a while, but it is all straight seams, and sews up easy. Someone in the class figured up there were over 2100 pieces in the quilt!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, love it!! That orange just adds so much to it. Great job!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This is really pretty! Of course this is on my list of project to do someday. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you. I have several strip sets left over, and I'm using one now to make a family tree wall hanging for my sister for her birthday. The colors are perfect for the leaves.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Very impressive! TFS


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Amazing! You wouldn't think that those strips would turn into a quilt like that!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

So, how'd you make it?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Joshie, it really was not hard, but it did take some time. There are over 2,000 pieces in it but you sew 2-1/2 inch strips together, in to sets, then cut the sets apart and sew them back together to form the pattern.

This is not the pattern I used, but it is similar:

http://www.quilthowto.com/How_To_Make_Bargello_Quilt_-_Beginner_Quilting_Tips.html


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That came out really nice. I haven't tried a bargello yet, but I understand it's rather difficult to pick out colors/values that work well to create the right effect - you did an outstanding job!


----------

